# Wood for cane



## WriteON

First cane coming up. I’m thinking of using a 1”x36” oak dowel from HomeDepot. Any reason not to use it. I don’t know what else they have or to use. Pine is out. Trying to keep it economically for now.


----------



## Charlie_W

Most any hardwood should be fine. Straight grained as possible for strength. 
Try the oak or maple first and then branch into other woods after you get your technique established.


----------



## cjester

1" seems small for a starting point. That's probably your finished size for the handle end, giving you no margin for truing and sanding. Also, I wouldn't trust big box dowel diameters to be super accurate. I'd at least get 1-1/4", which I know the HD's here have.

As for oak, the only reason not to use it is personal taste regarding how it looks. Speaking of taste, use dust protection when turning it. Oak is really bitter, tastes awful.


----------



## monophoto

I've made several canes.  Initially, it was mainly as a turning exercise for me, and was stimulated by watching Richard Findlay do a demonstration at Totally Turning back in March.  But a couple of months ago my wife broke her hip and a practical consideration entered the picture.  Here's a thread on the subject -  https://www.penturners.org/threads/canes.154818/.

By the way, there are two kinds of canes - functional canes for those who need assistance in walking, and stylish canes that are mainly  fashion accessories.  Findlay produces 'swagger stick' canes mainly using oak stock.  I think the main difference is the design of the handle - functional canes tend to have a handle that the user can actually grasp, while 'swagger sticks' tend to have decorative handles.

I've used ash, maple and oak.  For the maple and oak versions,  I laminated two pieces together to create a blank with a large enough cross section to be able to turn a shaft of the desired diameter.  If the material is knot-free and with fairly straight grain, and if this is done with a good glue and the joint is clamped until the glue has fully cured, I don't think the fact that the blank is laminated will reduce the strength, and it might actually make the cane a bit stronger.   

I use a lathe with a short (18") bed;  however, when allowances are made for chucks and other fixings, the maximum length I can practically turn is more like 11-12 inches.  As a result, the best approach for me is to make the cane shaft in three segments and then glue them together using tenons and drilled mortises.   And if I want to include a coupler so that the cane can be broken down for storage or travel, it's best to plan on four segments.  For strength, I make drill the mortises fairly deep - 1 1/2" - 2", and use tenons that very nearly fill the full depth of the mortise.  Also, I make the mortise and tenons fairly large - around half the final diameter of the shaft.

Using commercial dowel stock for the shaft eliminates the lamination issue, and also the concerns about joining short segments to create the shaft. I presume that you are planning to also make the handle from commercial dowel stock, so the only issue will be how the handle joins the shaft.   I opted to have a tenon on the end of the shaft that fits into a drilled mortise in the handle, and I've turned both from flat stock.  I've also reinforced that joint on functional canes with a second dowel, made from either wood or fiberglass rod.  

Would love to see a followup posting on your experience in cane making.


----------



## philipff

My personal favorite wood is Crepe Myrtle.  It is strong enough to hold up and still has a bit of flex so it is comfortable to us in any situation.  In the winter, I use one that has a hardened nail in the bottom covered by a wine cork until the ice ans snow appear. P


----------



## WriteON

Thanks everyone. I think I will start with a quality blank instead of a cheap dowel. First cane will use a handle from Rockler. I will be working on a DIY handle afterward. The 48" Taig lathe with a chisel tool bar helps the process.

Been searching but...... where to get 1.25 x 36 or 48" hardwood dowels aside from HD?


----------



## dpstudios

My problem with using a dowel is the possibility of grain run out. You should use as straight a grain as possible. I've always started with a piece of 6/4 material or a log and split out the blank I wanted to use. That way I was assured that I had long grain from top to bottom. Of course ,at that time, my tools of choice were a froe, a drawknife and a spring pole lathe.


----------



## lederer3617

I went to Home Depot and purchased a soft yellow hollow material (sorry I do not remember brand) which was flexible and light.  It can be found near the PVC pipes.  Then after determining the length I would need, I glued into the center an appropriate sized dowel rod.  I now have a stable and lightweight base to make the cane.  I used varying woods and shapes to make the cane, made the handle, and put a rubber tip on the end.  The cane has received lots of complements from woodturners, but interesting non turners did not give any compliments.    Peter


----------



## Dalecamino

bellforestproducts.com has a variety of wood dowels. I got this one from them.





						Birdseye Maple Cane
					

My first item turned on a lathe aside from a pen . Got the blank from Bellforest Products . The hardware is from CSUSA , and I finished the wood with friction polish also from CSUSA . I eliminated the bushings and turned it as one piece . By not having a center support , I had to sand it as...



					www.penturners.org


----------



## rholiday

Rockler has oak 1-1/4 x 48.
Woodcraft has 1-1/4 x 36.

Bob


----------



## donstephan

If one end is in a four jaw chuck, the tailstock doesn't have to exert pressure along the lathe axis and whipping will be reduced.


----------



## cjester

WriteON said:


> Thanks everyone. I think I will start with a quality blank instead of a cheap dowel. First cane will use a handle from Rockler. I will be working on a DIY handle afterward. The 48" Taig lathe with a chisel tool bar helps the process.
> 
> Been searching but...... where to get 1.25 x 36 or 48" hardwood dowels aside from HD?


I think I found a 2x2 turning blank, although it's possible I ripped it from a maple board. Handle and foot came from Treeline USA. Used a rubber foot that unscrewed to reveal a point for use on ice in winter.


----------



## jttheclockman

You can always try a billiard cue web site. They will have both premium and seconds.


----------



## WriteON

jttheclockman said:


> You can always try a billiard cue web site. They will have both premium and seconds.


Good idea thanks. Will take a look. 
I did order a few dowels from BellForest.


----------



## WriteON

Song of the day “I’m Walking”.  Fedx just rang the bell. My next phase of wood turning begins. Gotta love this hobby. There’s no finish line.  First cane coming up. It’ll mostly be a learning experience. I will be turning handles from blanks. No preforms. Should be fun.


----------



## WriteON

Dalecamino said:


> bellforestproducts.com has a variety of wood dowels. I got this one from them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Birdseye Maple Cane
> 
> 
> My first item turned on a lathe aside from a pen . Got the blank from Bellforest Products . The hardware is from CSUSA , and I finished the wood with friction polish also from CSUSA . I eliminated the bushings and turned it as one piece . By not having a center support , I had to sand it as...
> 
> 
> 
> www.penturners.org


Thanks for referring BellForestProducts. Dowels seem perfect for what I’m doing. Service was fast.


----------



## Dalecamino

You're welcome Frank! I'm glad it worked out. I had faith that it would. Those guys are great. And that was indeed fast return. 
Your cane looks good!


----------



## dogcatcher

There is a Facebook page for canes out of Great Britain, a lot of great stuff and ideas on it.








						Stickmakers and Suppliers (SAS) | Facebook
					

GROUP RULES: 1. All posts to be about walking sticks, walking stickmaking and the supply of materials and equipment to produce walking sticks only. Posts containing items such as fishing priests,...




					www.facebook.com
				




A cane and walking source is Treeline woodcarving supply.


----------



## WriteON

dogcatcher said:


> There is a Facebook page for canes out of Great Britain, a lot of great stuff and ideas on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stickmakers and Suppliers (SAS) | Facebook
> 
> 
> GROUP RULES: 1. All posts to be about walking sticks, walking stickmaking and the supply of materials and equipment to produce walking sticks only. Posts containing items such as fishing priests,...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facebook.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A cane and walking source is Treeline woodcarving supply.


Thanks. I’m looking at their online catalog.


----------



## dogcatcher

There is a man in Houston named Don Hartt that teaches cane carving classes, here is his website.  http://www.donharttcanes.com/links.htm
Some of his patterns can be seen on his website, they might help give you some ideas.


----------



## WriteON

dogcatcher said:


> There is a man in Houston named Don Hartt that teaches cane carving classes, here is his website.  http://www.donharttcanes.com/links.htm
> Some of his patterns can be seen on his website, they might help give you some ideas.


I’m not a carver but just bought a MasterCarver flextool. If I was local I would take the course.


----------



## WriteON

Sanding a long dowel(cane). I must say I hate sanding. It should be banned. No high capacity sand paper packs. Nobody under 100 should be able to possess it. Any sanding secretes/tips other that elbow grease. I’m losing the will to finish anything longer that a pen blank. I have lost it. I am ashamed. I’m embarrassed. My 8th grade wood shop teacher is rolling over. What has happened to me.


----------



## jttheclockman

Come on now. You made one cane. We do get lazy because always a tool for everything. Use your imagination. They sell sanding sleeves, sanding pads, flapper sanders. You can make a jig and drill a hole in a length of 2 X 4 the size of the dowel and cut it in half. Use sticky back paper to the insides of the holes and set up in a vice and now just slide the dowel in and out. Change paper for next grit. Think outside the box.


----------



## WriteON

jttheclockman said:


> Come on now. You made one cane. We do get lazy because always a tool for everything. Use your imagination. They sell sanding sleeves, sanding pads, flapper sanders. You can make a jig and drill a hole in a length of 2 X 4 the size of the dowel and cut it in half. Use sticky back paper to the insides of the holes and set up in a vice and now just slide the dowel in and out. Change paper for next grit. Think outside the box.


Think outside the box. Magic words sir. Ok thanks. I’m back. Needed sympathy and a hug. Got 2 canes almost done. The fun of anything is when the finish goes on. Used Danish oil. Will work on a piece of Purpleheart next week. Looking to get a furniture finish.


----------



## jttheclockman

WriteON said:


> Think outside the box. Magic words sir. Ok thanks. I’m back. Needed sympathy and a hug. Got 2 canes almost done. The fun of anything is when the finish goes on. Used Danish oil. Will work on a piece of Purpleheart next week. Looking to get a furniture finish.



No hugs. How did the Danish oil go and is that the finish now of your choice for these?? Have to do some segmenting in these long dowels to dress them up and add some conversation to the piece. Furniture finish is lacquer and French polished. Now you are talking classy.


----------



## WriteON

Danish oil for the first 2. Tru-oil for the cherry.... not sure for purpleheart. First 2 canes are plain janes.  Might add some character lines or minor carving to the next. After these 4 I’ll work on a custom handle. Would like make a walking stick or 2.

Edit... maiden voyage... not too bad. Made a few mistakes but they serve as learning points. First... Cane is too tall. I realize they are sized for each person.... 36” is high for me... I’m 6’1”. The contour a few inches below handle made up for a gouge the came with the blank. Poor picture on my end.


----------



## WriteON

The tip combo is not up to par. The rubber piece unscrews after a few steps. I tightened it pretty snug but not to the max. Don't want to use any thread lockers...that'll kill the conversion. Has anyone use the tip combo?


----------



## WriteON

Jatoba wood .... natural Danish oil... followed up with EEE. Poor picture sorry. I’m learning quickly. What to look for height wise. Realized some blanks are much heavier. Have no idea what I’m going to do with it but what else is new.


----------



## robutacion

Hi Folks,

I like walking sticks or canes as some call them, I have made a couple in all my woodworking years and while there are many suitable woods for this purpose, there ain't any that I would be more happy to make a cane with than the Wild Olive shuts, they are super strong, flexible and easy to work with, and if you find yourself in the middle of a fight or a dangerous situation where you require to defend yourself, Wild Olive shuts are worse than green Bamboo, they smack hard and bend back like a Boomerang...!   As for my choice of use, walking around with a nice cane in a peaceful environment would be a lot more pleasant...!

PS: I have a bunch of these Wild Olive shuts stored in my storage paddock that I haven't touch in many years, they were cut in 2006.

Cheers
George


----------



## WriteON

Canes are fun and fast. Purple Heart used here. Will try something a little more creative next cane.


----------



## WriteON

For my pool instructor. There’s nothing like a good piece of Maple


----------



## WriteON

Totally out of control. I have no idea what I’m going to do with the canes but really enjoy putting them together. Might simply  hang them on shop wall  (garage) when I move.


----------



## Woodchipper

WriteON said:


> Totally out of control. I have no idea what I’m going to do with the canes but really enjoy putting them together. Might simply  hang them on shop wall  (garage) when I move.


Save them for your old age? I'm using one now. Didn't make it, though.


----------



## WriteON

Woodchipper said:


> Save them for your old age?


Define old age....  I think I'm there.


----------



## Woodchipper

WriteON said:


> Define old age....  I think I'm there.


I'm 72 but my father always said, "Old enough to know better; too young to resist."


----------



## WriteON

Woodchipper said:


> I'm 72 but my father always said, "Old enough to know better; too young to resist."


72 also and just getting warmed up. I have more pens, canes, stoppers and rings than brains or hair on my head... still going strong  and going on. Just finished a 48” pine dowel from HomeDepot. Less than $13 to complete.


----------



## Woodchipper

I viewed the photos. Nice and what kind of lathe is that? Unusual chucks, to me


----------



## TellicoTurning

I don't know about the lathe, but the chucks are PSI mini chucks.... I use one to drill pen blanks on the lathe.


----------



## Woodchipper

TT, thanks. Need to get up  your way and do some fishing on the Tellico River. Maybe we could meet for coffee at the Hardees there.


----------

